# Looking for Players in NoVA (Chantilly, Fairfax)



## Cyberia

Looking for players in the Northern VA area (Chantilly, Fairfax) for a new Dragonlance game. Ideally I'd like to get a good mix of experienced players and new players (male and female). Players don't need to be familiar with Dragonlance. "Maturity range" should be late 20's - 30's (I know some very mature 18 yr olds and childish 40-somethings, so age per se isn't a factor).

The general plan would be to get together one day a week (day to be determined, but never Fri or Sat night) for a 3-4 hr session.

Characters would start at first level (or possibly zero level). System may be 2nd Edition or 3.5, depending on group preference. Role playing would be stressed over excessive combat (I've had a few rare sessions without combat, but also like the occasional free-for-all mass combat).

If you're interested, please get in touch.   
__________________


----------



## Ogrenuts

I'd be down for getting a bi-weekly Sunday game going on. I'm not saying that it can't be done weekly, but I would only be there every other week is all. I'd prefer to start out at a lvl. 3-5 range as I'm wanting more higher lvl experience. If you're interetsed in getting something going, email me at: jessedills @ yahoo . com. 

Jesse


----------



## fba827

hi,

still looking for players?

I would be up for this.  I"ve been going through rpg withdrawl ;-)
i don't have any experience with dragon lance though.
and would prefer 3.5 (since i don't have too many of my 2e books anymore   )

anyway, if you are still looking for people feel free to drop me a line (email address is the same as this username   @ hotmail   .   com


----------



## Cyberia

fba827 said:
			
		

> still looking for players?



I am still looking for players... thanks for responding FBA and Jesse. I'll be sending emails shortly with some more details.

Cyberia


----------



## barrelv

If you're still looking for players, let me know. I was a huge fan of the drangonlance books when I was in HS and bought the setting book a while back.


----------



## Cyberia

bump


----------



## Cyronax

Cyberia,

I would be interested. I don't have any of the DL books, but I generally know the world and the 3.5 system. 

Background: Late 20's (male). Long time DM and sometimes player in GH and my own homebrew. 

C.I.D.


----------



## Trigo

Cyberia - Are you still looking for players?


----------



## Cyberia

*Cyronax and Trigo*

I am still looking for players. If you're interested, drop me a note at

cyberia DOT us AT gmail DOT com 

and I can send you some more info on the campaign, characters, meeting time, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Nikroecyst

I am interested if you are playing at least once a week and are open to non standard base classes. Also where about would you all be playing since travel time is a little bit of a factor for me.


----------



## Cyberia

Nikroecyst - private email sent.


----------



## Hammerforge

Are you still looking for players?  I just might be interested in this depending on the day and time.


----------



## Cyberia

Hammerforge said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for players?  I just might be interested in this depending on the day and time.




Hey Hammerforge,

We are still looking for players. Right now, weekdays (Tues - Thur) seem to be the best for everyone. If that works for you, drop me an email (cyberia DOT us AT gmail DOT com) and we can discuss more.

Thanks


----------



## Cyberia

Still looking for players in the Fairfax area. We had a few sessions, but a couple of players dropped out due to school and other commitments so there are "a few chairs open". 

If you're interested pleast reply to this thread or email me at cybera DOT us AT gmail DOT com.

Thanks


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Just wanted to let you know about the EN World MD/VA/DC area Gameday.  It is October 27th and it'll be a good opportunity to meet local gamers.

The gameday has it's own hosted subforum at EN World.  You can reach it by going to www.dcgameday.com or http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208 .

Hope to see you there!  Hop on over and post a thread if you have any questions.


----------



## Cyberia

*New Players Welcome*

A new group's been started and we've been playing for little over a month. We have four players and could add a fifth.

If you're interested, drop me a line and I can provide more details.

Thanks


----------



## Cyberia

*LF 1-2 Players for New/Ongoing Game*

I've been running an ongoing game now for over a year. Looking to add 1-2 more players to the group.

It's 3.5 D&D set in the Dragonlance setting (about 10 years after the original Chonicles trilogy). We currently play about 2-3 times a month, typically on a weekday evening for about 3-4 hrs.

Looking for people more interested in roleplaying than rolling dice. Experience with D&D or Dragonlance not necessary (some of my best players knew neither before starting), and female players are welcome (every group I've been in had a number of female players, though this current group is all male).

If you're interested in hearing more, drop me a line here or by email (cyberia DOT us AT gmail DOT com)


----------



## Torillan

I'm interested!  I'll drop you a email when I have some more time (I work almost every weekend).

I'm 40, married, 2 kids, and jonesing for some game time!


----------



## Cyberia

Hey Torillan,

I got your message and just wanted to touch base... I'll be out of town this weekend, but I'll send you a lengthy email early next week... and we can take it from there.

Thanks,
Cyberia

BTW, I'm also married and in my late thirties.


----------



## OldSchoolDM

I run a 2nd edition Dragonlance game in Upper Marlboro MD a game once a month in saturday. But I and a few others are looking for a DL game in the Fairfax area. so if I can't bring people up I could always join too.


----------

